# Nikon ViewNX 2 Manual



## dickg

This may not be the correct forum, as I am a brand new member, but I recently downloaded Nikon's ViewNX 2 software, and find that it is very complex.  Is there a manual for the ViewNX 2 available?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## OrionsByte

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/software/CapNX2/CAPNX2_UM_EN.pdf


----------

